# Quick hunt in-between heavy rains...



## Barebowyer (Jan 4, 2017)

Got a quick set in (40 mins)between rain squaws on Monday morning....fun times!


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 5, 2017)

Good job!! That's a lot of fun!!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 5, 2017)

That is awesome, and I really like what you did with your mojo.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks..MOJO dove converted


----------



## JOE DUTTON (Jan 25, 2017)

Nothing better then coonhounds thats crow calling great job


----------

